# The "hunting gear" storage shed project



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Not long time ago I have finished my shed. 90% of it I have done myself after work. A lot of fun and bad moments. You are going to have a lot of fun with it :wink:


----------



## Memmax (Jun 26, 2016)

Love the basic design of it. Could you post the materials list?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Memmax (Jun 26, 2016)

Inn.Outdoorsman said:


>


Awesome! Thank you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Step one is sight prep. The shed will be tucked along the edge of some trees in the yard so branch trimming needs to be done to make room for the shed. The building permit is issued and digger’s hotline has marked the area. Each weekday after work (weather permitting) we should get about 5 hours to work on the project together. More on the weekends. My father will have more availability to work on the project than I will since its located on his yard.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Awesome looking build


----------



## KSArrowSlinger (Nov 9, 2012)

Awesome, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

We dug away the topsoil and backfilled with crushed paver base and tamped it down and leveled all the pavers. Then the treated 4 x 4’s were laid on the pavers and the floor joists on top of that. The sun went away and the mosquitos came out in full force but it’s a good start.


----------



## neebles (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm jealous. My neighborhood and village have so many hoops to jump through...Its tough to get a regular shed for my lawnmower, let alone one for hunting gear!!! I will be living vicariously through this thread


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

My father had to jump through hoops for this shed. He was limited to a shed size of 12 x 12 and the 4 foot overhang. Any larger and he would have had to get additional permits and pour a cement slab. He had to submit paperwork and pay a building permit fee.


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

nice build. i helped my old roommate build a similar shed when i lived with him. it was a really fun, 3-day all day shed building extravaganza that turned out really well. good luck, looks like a good start.


----------



## T2crew (Aug 19, 2014)

Thats cool!!!


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

The next step is nailing in all the floor joist braces which provide support/spacing and nailing for the floor decking. The floor is ¾ plywood with tongue and groove edging to lock it all together. The big flat deck is the perfect place to build the trusses needed for the roof. There was still daylight so we built a jig for the 7 trusses and had time to build the first truss. 6 more to go but that’s for another day as we are out of light.


----------



## Nalbowhunter2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice project. I need to do something similar. Looking good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memmax (Jun 26, 2016)

Wish I could afford the materials.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice. We did the same thing to build the trusses. Makes a great work top


----------



## alvongunden (Dec 20, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

All 7 trusses are finished and will be set aside waiting for the walls to go up.










Then it was time to build and raise the walls


----------



## Memmax (Jun 26, 2016)

I don't know? That left wall looks 1/16 out of level. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Caulk will cover that right up. :wink:


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Because the roofed overhang on the west side will make it challenging to raise the fiber/cement siding, we installed those 3 sheets before raising the trusses. The Fiber Cement siding sheets are heavy (80 Lbs each).



















Then we were good to go raising the 7 trusses. That used up the rest of the daylight. We still need to brace all the trusses but that is for another day.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It's coming along nicely!


----------



## moonshinexxx (Jun 7, 2013)

Good stuff! Looking forward to seeing your progress! Just be nosy, how much will you have in it when it's completed?


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

$2000


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

All the trusses are braced and reinforced. 



















In order to work safe while installing the roof decking and later shingling, we built a temporary scaffolding. (Ladders suck) Then it was time to trim the truss tails and install sub facia. Having scaffolding helps in doing a straight and square job that shows up when viewed from the ground.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It looks like you've done this type of work before?


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

No me but my father and business partner and co-shed builder. He worked with a builder when he was younger but Im learning as I go.


----------



## maximus4444 (May 27, 2011)

This is great!


----------



## Ameliawesome (Jun 10, 2016)

This is looking great! Wish I could build myself a bigger shed. The one I've got for my workshop is tiny.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Time to raise most (but not all) of the roof sheeting (1/2” OSB) 4 Full sheets and 4 half sheets were nailed in place. The two sheets at the bottom of the overhung “lean to” portion of the roof were not installed so that the 3 support posts and header could be installed. (They needed to be raised above the roof line in order to be dropped down into the holes that were dug)










The last sheets of roofing we not installed with the rest so there would be room to raise the 3 treated 4 x 4’s and their header to support the roofed overhang. Holes were dug (Through mostly rocky ground with some clay soil around them. This dirt really sucks for digging) Since there is not enough suitable soil to put back in the hole the support post holes are backfilled with paver base and tamped and settled with water. Then all three posts all were trimmed to the same height and the 4 x 4 header beam raised and installed. All the truss tails were then nailed to the header beam and trimmed and the sub facia installed. Then the last sheets of roof decking installed.


----------



## AlanCoderre (Mar 18, 2014)

hurry up and build more i want to see more progress pics


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

We can only work on it in the evening after work. Would love to be further along but progress has been steady.


----------



## Memmax (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes it has. Looking great. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Before we can shingle we have to install the metal drip edge. Before the metal drip edge is the final trim, before the final trim is the facia and soffit trim and none of that can be installed until more siding is installed so that where we focused our efforts next. Aside from hot dip galvanized nails, the sheets of fiber cement siding are also attached with construction adhesive. Then the first trim boards were installed along the roof line and all the seams between the sheets of cement board siding were caulked. While we were in trim mode we added some of the vert. corner trim and final roof edge trim pieces. Then all the trim was given two coats of exterior paint.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Nicely done :thumbs_up


----------



## jomw1966 (Jan 31, 2016)

Very nice job!


----------



## Fla.hunter (Jul 17, 2016)

Looks great


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

Looking great!
Just curious, why no Tyvek?


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Its an unheated and uninsulated structure. No Tyvek is required. We are not worried about sealing up a shed like you would a heated home.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

The metal drip edge is installed which means we are ready to start shingling the roof.










We look forward to the weekends because it affords a lot of time to work on the shed. The weather doesn’t care so we suffered a rain delay.










We looked out the window and saw the local inspector checking out the progress.










When everything dried up we build more temporary scaffolding so we can safely work on the roofing.



















The hole in the roof for the vent.










The back side is complete.










Nice straight lines.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

With the exception of the ridge cap, the front side of the roof is complete as the sun sets on another day.










The ridge cap is added the next morning and completes the roofing job.










Now that the roofing is complete the scaffolding is removed so the final wall can be closed in. The windows are the first thing to go in.



















Then the last sheets of cement siding.










It’s starting to look like a shed now.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

The fiber cement siding is very heavy which means the doors need to be stout so they won’t sag over time. The door framing is finished.










Tight joints, construction adhesive and long decking screws should keep the doors from sagging as time goes by. 










To make the doors really strong and to tie it all together, the fiber cement siding is attached to the frames with construction adhesive and nails. The door frames are spaced and shimmed and held in place with big clamps so the siding can be added right in place to better control gaps and clearances.










The clean up crew grabbed the camera while we added the cement siding to one of the doors.










Then the entire door is removed and painted before the trim and hinges are added. The trim is painted too.


----------



## Ruperto36 (Sep 11, 2013)

Did you use pressure treated wood for the 4 beams that were first laid down? Also did you have to attach them to the concrete pads with glue etc. Want to try this in my backyard


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Yes, the 4 base 4 x 4's are treated. No, they are not attached to the blocks but they are pinned in place to the ground with long sections of rebar. Holes were drilled in the 4 x 4's and then rebar pounded down through them and into the ground so they cannot move.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

My compliments to whoever built the door framing! I know from personal experience how hard it is to get those miters together that good! Somebody has some real SKILL!


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

My father is a building guru. Im learning but he has many years on me.


----------



## ADCTD2SHOOTING (Mar 31, 2012)

That looks really nice.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

When the paint dried the Heavy duty hinges are added and the doors hung. Each door weighs about 90 Lbs.




























Lastly, all the trim is added and caulked and painted again.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

While inside the shed, we heard a cluck. We looked outside and then grabbed the camera when we saw the building inspectors show up.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Before the big storm hit, the windows got trimmed.










And we closed in the short side eaves to keep out the birds, bats and bees. Vents were included and the last pieces of corner trim were added.


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

looks great


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice workmanship Looks like it's a very expensive turkey blind.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

And deer blind as well since they travel right past the front door too.


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

You did a really great job

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## bow assassin (Feb 19, 2011)

Been following this thread from the beginning....turned out great! Now build another one so I can check in daily to see the progress lol.


----------



## big buddha (Mar 31, 2008)

Great job! Looks great.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Spent the weekend up north so not much shed work was done. Did however manage to work on the ramp. The ramp is made from a 8 ft, 2 x 12 that is cut in half and then the two halves cut diagonally to create 4 tapered ramp stringers. The 4 stringers were screwed to the shed floor so everything would be square and flat and then treated decking was screwed to the top.




























The ground is leveled and the ramp is attached to the shed with 4 inch deck screws.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Since the shed is raised off the ground, its created a living space for skunks and other vermin. To address this, the exposed floor joists are skirted with treated lumber and caulked and painted. When everything dries, treated landscape timbers and rock will be added to improve the look and to further detour animals from taking up residence under the shed. 










The Door latch was also added and a deadbolt inside the door.


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

Your cuts are very clean.....that's impressive.
Wish my neighbors sheds looked that good.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Dang this oppressive heat and humidity and rocky ground.

The shed is surrounded by treated timbers and then another double high row 22 inches away. Long sections of rebar pounded into the rocky ground to hold the timbers in place.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Well this will be neat, I just finished one and I love it


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Wonderful thread thanks for taking the time to document this all the way through. Often folks run out of steam and don't get all the details posted up, but this looks great. lots of good ideas on display right there!


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

We still need to fill the area around the shed with rock, apply the last coats of pain and add rain gutters before we can move inside to organize the shed.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

b0w_bender said:


> Wonderful thread thanks for taking the time to document this all the way through. Often folks run out of steam and don't get all the details posted up, but this looks great. lots of good ideas on display right there!


Ditto!!!


----------



## lukeyn (Nov 19, 2011)

I didn't see if you used pressure treated plywood for the flooring?


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

lukeyn said:


> I didn't see if you used pressure treated plywood for the flooring?


No. its on the first page.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

A double layer of weed barrier was laid inside the frame










Then a little over a yard of river stone is spread inside the timber frame. All of this should discourage any critter from taking up residence under the new shed.



















Then it was time to begin the rain gutter portion of the project but cruel irony had a rain shower end our progress as soon as we began.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Are you going to run any electrical lines to it?


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

No. There are no plans to include electricity. The nearby house has an external electrical outlet about 50 feet away (which was the power source for the building project)


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Inn.Outdoorsman said:


> No. There are no plans to include electricity. The nearby house has an external electrical outlet about 50 feet away (which was the power source for the building project)


I'd suggest that you run power to the shed. I built an 8 x 12 shed about 20 years ago. Since my neighbor at the time was an electrician, we added it. It's made the shed much more useful and convenient. 

You've done a great job on the shed. Thank you for posting! :thumbs_up

Allen


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

There is always the option to add it at some point if we feel its warranted. With nearby electricity so easy to access, its not currently needed.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Not long time ago I have finished my shed. Got tired of bringing a flashlight to it or running power cord all the way from house. So I added solar panel. Really nice thing :wink:


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Windows and tap lights ought to suffice for the shed. We make a great light holder for very bright multi LED lights that will be employed inside.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

The front rain gutters are finished. 




























The eaves on the lean-to side are closed in, caulked and painted.










The rear gutters include a longer than usual run-off due to the landscape angle.




























I dug a trench to direct the water away from the shed and down hill.


----------



## loboweb (Jul 11, 2016)

Nice job! I really like having the overhang, I wish my shed (which came with the property) had one.


----------



## lukeyn (Nov 19, 2011)

Reason I asked about the treated floor. My dad and I built a shed similar. After about 10 years the flooring rotted out from the moisture. With you blocking the airflow going underneath the shed, worried something similar may happen. Granted, it may take a while, but still.


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Outstanding work guys. Enjoy


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

It was suggested that because we so completely enclosed the bottom of the shed to keep animals from living underneath that we also starved the underside of the shed of the flow of fresh air. The moisture trapped could pose a threat to the floor so we added 10 vents around the perimeter. The vents are 2” in diameter.



















To keep wind driven rain and snow from getting in above the doors we added a aluminum drip edge above the door.










We added thin ply to the bottoms of both doors.










While walking through home depot, there was a display of water damaged MDF that is 1/8” thick. The water damage only left stains along one edge that could be seen on the white side of the 4 x 8 sheets so they marked them down to $6 a sheet. The white color will brighten the inside of the shed and make good backing before shelves are added. 2 ½ walls are covered. The back wall will be covered only half way up so small shelves can be added between the studs in the upper wall half.



















Trim was added around the window.


----------



## Memmax (Jun 26, 2016)

Starting to look like a little house. 😊

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

It would need curtains to be a house. :wink:


----------



## thecoolporygon (Nov 8, 2015)

This is pretty neato. I'm almost tempted to try myself, but I suck at building...


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

There is a possibility of putting vinyl flooring in the shed thanks to a relative in the flooring biz that can get me the flooring for free so we put down a layer of ¼” thick underlayment. Why add vinyl flooring to a shed?? If its free and if we would care to butcher animals inside, it will be easier to clean the floor without having to paint the floor to protect it from blood, etc. Any spills, drips, etc will be easier to clean up and that way we don’t have to paint the floor to protect it.

Also, we got the underlayment from Home Depot from their cull wood area (purple wood) which is 70% off due to edge damage of the 4 x 8 sheets but since the inside of the shed is 11 ft 5” x 11 ft 5”, trimming the damaged edges of 4 x 8 sheets makes it a good option.










Then we started adding shelving around the west wall (more will be added to other walls). Since the shed has 8 foot high walls a 13 inch deep shelf was added and a 9 inch deep shelf below that. This will save floor space.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

The doors is now trimmed to match the windows.










The back wall was covered with sheeting only half way up so small shelves can be added between the studs (still needs to be done) but the first row of shelves was added just above the edge of the sheeting.










Double shelves were added between the windows. Like the opposite wall, the upper shelf is 13” deep and the lower is 9” deep.










Next up will be adding tracks for storage bins that will be suspended from the ceiling (floor space is at a premium so maximizing ceiling and wall space comes first.


----------



## TheSpecialist (Sep 25, 2006)

Looks great. How are the doors holding up with the hinges on the trim? I am using your ramp idea to build a new ramp for my shed


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

The 3 1/2" long screws go through the trim and cement siding and into the 2x4 door frames.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

We added tracks/rails above the windows that will accept large plastic bins. This is done to save floor space. We selected clear bins so we can see whats inside without having to take them down.



















With the inside finished it was time to put the hunting gear in to see if it fits. It does. LOL










Right now, all the stands except this one are already set up for the upcoming season. Once season closes, all the gear will have a place to call home rather than overflowing the garage.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You've done a great job on this shed! :clap:
You should get many years of use.

This build-a-long is greatly appreciated.:thumbs_up

You've posted the truck cover and this shed. Both great threads. Now, what's next? :grin: JK 
Allen


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Whats next is doing more hunting shows as a vendor and then hunting season.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

We cleaned up the entire job site last night so That marks the completion of the project.

Here are the before and after pics


----------



## Pop Alexandra (Jul 1, 2018)

That's an awesome job you've done there. Congrats! Was it worth it in the long run?


----------



## sticks32 (Jun 26, 2018)

Great Ideas! Thank You!!!


----------

